

Ask HN: Is it better to use Facebook login than a textbox to collect emails? - eeagerdeveloper

I'm creating a product to help facebook page owners manage growing their fan base. I create a landing page before I launch and wanted to get some feedback between using facebook login button vs a textbox to collect emails.<p>Which do you think works better? and why?<p>http://www.statusscheduler.com
======
eeagerdeveloper
Here is a link: <http://www.statusscheduler.com>

